# Who on CC has bought a 'cheap' Chinese carbon frame?



## gb155 (28 Feb 2011)

I know there is a tread on another cycling forum about these and 99% agree that they are worth buying and that the R383 is the Ribble Stealth frame etc etc

So, anyone here got one?

Thoughts ? Pictures ? 

SHOULD I ?????


----------



## frank9755 (28 Feb 2011)

Yes - do it!
Then you can tell us about it


----------



## mr Mag00 (28 Feb 2011)

likewise gaz, plenty of guys on tri forums have done this and are very happy with their purchases. do it, i will when i have the funds and get a custom paint job too


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2011)

I'm finding it hard to keep track of how many bikes you currently have! I think you have 2 Cannondales and a singlespeed, but I've a feeling that there might be one or two more bikes already? I could make a case for 3 or 4 different types of bike, but I think some of yours are doing the same job as each other so I'm getting confused ...

What would the new bike be for? And how are you storing them? I have 3 and would have to think of alternative storage arrangements if I got another one.


----------



## gb155 (1 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Yes - do it!
> Then you can tell us about it



Done


----------



## gb155 (1 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm finding it hard to keep track of how many bikes you currently have! I think you have 2 Cannondales and a singlespeed, but I've a feeling that there might be one or two more bikes already? I could make a case for 3 or 4 different types of bike, but I think some of yours are doing the same job as each other so I'm getting confused ...
> 
> What would the new bike be for? And how are you storing them? I have 3 and would have to think of alternative storage arrangements if I got another one.



Colin

Yup, I know, its hard to keep up, what I tend to do, is get something half descent (such as the CAAD8) then like it so much I upgrade pretty quick.

The CAAD9 is going nowhere, but due to space I was forced to sell the others, that will leave me with this FM015 and CAAD9 for the time being, if these frames are as good as everyone says, then I will look at getting a MTB too, but we will see first of all.

I am hoping to come into some money before too long, first item on the list is a shed, that way I dont need to sell because of lack of space :-), Once I have the shed then it will need filling with a CX and TT at least :-)

I feel like I am becoming a proper cycling these days


----------



## frank9755 (1 Mar 2011)

gb155 said:


> Done



Excellent! From the pictures it looks very nice




I really don't need another bike but I am finding it hard to resist! Look forward to hearing about yours when it comes.


----------



## 3narf (21 Mar 2011)

gb155 said:


> the R383 is the Ribble Stealth frame etc etc



Is it? Where can I buy one of those?


----------



## Fletch456 (21 Mar 2011)

gb155 said:


> I know there is a tread on another cycling forum about these and 99% agree that they are worth buying and that the R383 is the Ribble Stealth frame etc etc
> 
> So, anyone here got one?
> 
> ...



R383? Didn't find anything quickly via Google - did you mean the De Rosa R838?

Where are the pics - I can't see the links - may be my eyes are scanning the page too fast?


----------



## gb155 (22 Mar 2011)

RIGHT...after a delay and stock issues my order was changed to a FM028, it has a triangular top tube, internal cabling and BB30.

It arrived yesterday , wont get chance to ride for a few days yet, however the quality "seems" outstanding ! Will post up a full review, but I am 90% sure I will end up getting a TT frame from them next, it really does seem that good.


----------



## frank9755 (22 Mar 2011)

Looks very good, Gary. I have to say you are doing nothing whatsoever to bolster my resistance to ordering a juicy little TT frame...



Can I ask, why did you choose that particular supplier?


----------



## gb155 (22 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Looks very good, Gary. I have to say you are doing nothing whatsoever to bolster my resistance to ordering a juicy little TT frame...
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask, why did you choose that particular supplier?



I'm not saying its a Madone, but check this out

http://lancearmstrong.posterous.com/dusted-off-the-ol-bike-and-going-for-a-ride-i

CRAZY

I chose Hongfu as I had read on plenty other forums that they were good, truth be told i'd order again (A TT next time) from them but i'd email first to make sure of stock of delivery times, its not huge but its taken just under a month because my original purchase wasnt in stock, however a lot of British company's could learn a hell of a lot from them regarding communication with customers

Once rode, I will have a better idea of just how much I should be praising them


----------



## Goldie (22 Mar 2011)

This is really fascinating stuff. Do these guys even have an importer or distributor, or did you just contact the company directly and they stuck it in a container? The logistics involved in getting the right bike in the right size all the way from China to the Manc are mind boggling.


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2011)

Broke it yet Gaz?  Chain's a bit slack etc etc


----------



## gb155 (22 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Broke it yet Gaz?  Chain's a bit slack etc etc



SHUSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Dont wish that on me will you


----------



## Banjo (22 Mar 2011)

Is the seat post adjustasble or do you have to cut it at the desired height?


----------



## Panter (23 Mar 2011)

Looks stunning 



I must admit I'm very tempted by one of their "mountain" frames, I could just swap all the components from my hardtail and end up with a carbon one


----------



## 3narf (23 Mar 2011)

gb155 said:


> http://lancearmstron...ng-for-a-ride-i



That looks superb!

I think my next bike will be built up from a Chinese carbon frame.


----------



## gb155 (26 Mar 2011)

FM028, 60CM, None ISP, SRAM Rival/Force


Review to come.

EDIT: Review Here

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wor...-my-carbon-fibre-has-taken-its-maiden-voyage/

Thanks Again Foz.!


----------



## just jim (3 Apr 2011)

Svelte Gaz, svelte!


----------



## joolsybools (10 Apr 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, roughly how many Great British pounds did this set you back?


----------



## joolsybools (10 Apr 2011)

Ignore prev post, just clicked through to yoru blog


----------



## gb155 (14 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> *Is the seat post adjustasble *or do you have to cut it at the desired height?



Mine is

Some of the pure race machines (with I'd waited for one of those) the FM015 have ISP's you cant cut them, you just have to make sure they fit, very strange


----------



## gb155 (14 Apr 2011)

joolsybools said:


> If you don't mind me asking, roughly how many Great British pounds did this set you back?



A princely £589

HOWEVER, I had the wheels, Saddle, Bars and Stem already


----------



## brockers (15 Apr 2011)

I've always wondered if anybody's ever compiled some sort of database of which Taiwanese/Chinese manufactured frames get re-badged by the more established frame-makers.* Those Hongfu road frames look the same as the likes of Dean Downing and Rapha Condor ride, and I swear that my Basso Laguna is the same as a cheaper Ambrosio frame: the carbon lay-up, tube shapes and sizes are identical. Although mine has a Made in Italy sticker on it, that can mean that it was just designed and finished in Italy, but all the labour intensive carbon work was done in Taiwan. Ribble are known for badging Deda/Pedalforce frames. Any more examples?


*come to think of it, this is the sort of thing that Weightweenies would have if I could be arsed to look!


----------



## gb155 (27 Apr 2011)

Upgraded


----------



## 4F (27 Apr 2011)

Nice, however you need a nice pair of michelin krylion tyres in yellow to compliment that


----------



## gb155 (27 Apr 2011)

4F said:


> Nice, however you need a nice pair of michelin krylion tyres in yellow to compliment that



On Order :-)


----------



## zigzag (18 May 2011)

i spoke to one guy on my last audax about his chinese carbon bike. he's using it heavily for the second season and is chuffed about it. do i need one?


----------



## gb155 (12 Jun 2011)

zigzag said:


> i spoke to one guy on my last audax about his chinese carbon bike. he's using it heavily for the second season and is chuffed about it.* do i need one?*



Yes, of course


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Jun 2011)

It's clear you've always yearned for the evils of carbon, but after a CAAD8 and a CAAD9 I thought you would have gone for a CAAD10 Gaz?


----------



## gb155 (12 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's clear you've always yearned for the evils of carbon, but after a CAAD8 and a CAAD9 I thought you would have gone for a CAAD10 Gaz?



I almost did

but I feel carbon is more "ME"


----------



## frank9755 (12 Jun 2011)

zigzag said:


> i spoke to one guy on my last audax about his chinese carbon bike. he's using it heavily for the second season and is chuffed about it. do i need one?



That's the second 'shall I buy a new bike' post of yours I've read recently. Sounds like there is an itch that is going to need scratched soon - probably with a credit card!


----------



## gb155 (30 Jun 2011)

Next

FM015, 58 CM


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2011)

Ooh intriguing, are the fluffy pink slippers yours?


----------



## gb155 (30 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> Ooh intriguing, are the fluffy pink slippers yours?




They are my new spd's :-)


----------



## ed. (30 Jun 2011)

Sorry for my newbie ignorance, but do you have a link to the supplier? That is the strangest carbon weave I have ever seen??


----------



## gb155 (1 Jul 2011)

ed. said:


> Sorry for my newbie ignorance, but do you have a link to the supplier? That is the strangest carbon weave I have ever seen??



I got this (and my FM028)

from 

http://www.e-hongfu-bikes.com/

The weave is the same on both my bikes


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2011)

12k weave. 3k is the other 'more tight' weave you see


----------



## Judderz (1 Jul 2011)

Was looking at the FM015 last night Gaz, is it just the frame and forks, or is the headset included aswell?


----------



## gb155 (1 Jul 2011)

Judderz said:


> Was looking at the FM015 last night Gaz, is it just the frame and forks, or is the headset included aswell?



I got mine included, and a spare mech, but I got my FM028 from the same place, repeat customer me you see


----------



## Judderz (1 Jul 2011)

gb155 said:


> I got mine included, and a spare mech, but I got my FM028 from the same place, repeat customer me you see



When I'm ready to order, I'll let you order it for me


----------



## gb155 (1 Jul 2011)

Judderz said:


> When I'm ready to order, I'll let you order it for me



Build mine and you have a deal


----------



## Judderz (1 Jul 2011)

gb155 said:


> Build mine and you have a deal



You're probably more knowledgeable than me, never built one up from scratch 

Out of interest, is there a weight limit on these carbon frames, me being 6ft 3", large build, slightly heavy


----------



## gb155 (2 Jul 2011)

Judderz said:


> You're probably more knowledgeable than me, never built one up from scratch
> 
> Out of interest, is there a weight limit on these carbon frames, me being 6ft 3", large build, slightly heavy



deals off then 

They told me 300KG

I asked if that should read 300pounds

They said no, 300KG

Im not sure thats true tho TBH, seems far fetched


----------



## Judderz (2 Jul 2011)

gb155 said:


> deals off then
> 
> They told me 300KG
> 
> ...



300kg or 300lbs....I'm safe


----------



## zigzag (5 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> That's the second 'shall I buy a new bike' post of yours I've read recently. Sounds like there is an itch that is going to need scratched soon - probably with a credit card!



my new (used) frame arrived today, just need to transplant bits and pieces from my audax bike. it's a proper aggressive race frame, quite excited to try it out. the only problem is that i've gained over 5kg during recent all-inclusive holidays, so the impressions about performance will be somewhat distorted. oh well..


----------



## frank9755 (7 Jul 2011)

zigzag said:


> i've gained over 5kg during recent all-inclusive holidays



That's good work - bulking up for PBP! Good luck with new build.

The temptation to get one of these frames and build up a lightweight bike is building up! What has tipped the balance for me was realising that it could share the Dura Ace wheels on my TT bike, making it both a lot cheaper and easier to store...


----------



## Friz (22 Jul 2011)

Oh hell. This is the last bloody thread I needed to see...

I DO need a new road bike though....


----------



## Judderz (26 Jul 2011)

Just been looking on e-hongfu's site, you can now get a carbon frame and fork for £205: This one

Is this similar to the one you got Gaz, not sure on the forks, but for the price, I ain't gonna complain, also, what's the shipping cost and delivery time like?


----------



## gb155 (27 Jul 2011)

Judderz said:


> Just been looking on e-hongfu's site, you can now get a carbon frame and fork for £205: This one
> 
> Is this similar to the one you got Gaz, not sure on the forks, but for the price, I ain't gonna complain, also, what's the shipping cost and delivery time like?




Shipping was $90

Delivery 7 days 

Don't know about that frame tho 

I've a fm028 ( commuter ) and I'm finishing off a FM015


----------



## sandman77 (31 Aug 2011)

I just finished building up my new bike based on a carbon frame and fork I bought from a seller called bikebicycle99 on ebay. The cost for the carbon frame and fork complete with headset was £250 including delivery.
I fitted it with a 10 speed Shimano 105 groupset and it is pictured here with a pair of East Vista wheels. I took the stem, bars, seatpost, saddle and pedals from my old bike (specialized allez). I had planned to keep the bike with no decals but I thought it looked a bit boring just bare carbon so I ordered some decals from a seller on ebay and they transformed the look of the bike.

I am over the moon with the bike, it rides great and is pretty light for a 58cm bike (a shade under 9kgs). The quality of the bike seems excelent too and at least on par with my planet-x carbon stealth TT bike.

It took just over a week for the bike to arrive and I cannot fault it. I am doing a 105 mile ride on it on sunday and cant wait.

This will not be the last frame I buy directly from the far east.


----------



## frank9755 (2 Sep 2011)

Gaz,
What's happened? I was just homing in on making a purchase and I see that you have got rid of all yours! Is there something that I should know before I buy - why the sudden change of heart...?


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Sep 2011)

sandman77 said:


> I bought from a seller called bikebicycle99 on ebay.



Here's a direct LINK to sandmans seller. He could do with opening an ebay shop or listing in more categories imo. 2596 items listed all in one category.


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Gaz,
> What's happened? I was just homing in on making a purchase and I see that you have got rid of all yours! Is there something that I should know before I buy - why the sudden change of heart...?



Fear not, go for it

I put over 2200 miles on my FM028 in the space of approx 4 months, using it as my daily commuter, I still have a carbon machine but wanted variety TBH 

So I've ended up with a SS, MTB and CX along side my Carbon roadie.


----------



## Jezston (16 Sep 2011)

QUESTION FOR THOSE WITH CHINESE CARBON FRAMES!

I've read plenty from people online singing these praises of these frames.

BUT!

In every case when the rider has said what other bikes they own, it appears that none have actually owned a fancy brand name carbon framed bike.

Is there anyone out there familiar with BOTH? Is there any tangible difference between the 'real deal' and the unbranded? Are they in fact the same frames, or are they just slightly crude copies of other designs that miss key points learned from the original R&D and result in frames that while seemingly impressive, are not in the same league as the originals in terms of weight and feel?


----------



## gb155 (16 Sep 2011)

Jezston said:


> QUESTION FOR THOSE WITH CHINESE CARBON FRAMES!
> 
> I've read plenty from people online singing these praises of these frames.
> 
> ...




I've rode a canndondale six

Tbh my fake Pina felt better to ride

My fm028 was much of a much-ness

And my fm015 was like nothing else but I'd rather the six over that model


----------

